# Help in Choosing Proccy and Motherboard



## mrcool63 (Nov 16, 2011)

guys need your help in choosing
only a motherboard and processor
Budget: 25k
Use: video editing and adobe suite
(premiere, after effects, combustion)
..
Components: either a 2500k or a
2600k as proccy and the
motherboard in the remaining
money
Lesser cost the better.. but not compromising quality


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2011)

Core i5 2600k costs ~ 16.5-17k 

for mobo get either MSI Z68A-GD55 / Asus Z68 M Pro @ 10.2k or if you don't want to spend that much get Intel DZ68DB @ 7.7k


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2011)

Asus P8Z68-V PRO + Intel i5-2500k. Exactly 25k.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 17, 2011)

I guess i7 2600K is a better choice here as per OP's requirements. All the apps mentioned by him is highly multi-threaded, especially video editing and simulaneously 8 thread handling capability of i7 2600K will provide a high performance boost over Non-HT 2500K. 
A standard motherboad like MSI Z68A-GD55 will do the job here and OP has to spend around 1.5K extra. I think spending that much extra amount is worthwhile.


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 17, 2011)

Buddy if you stay @Mumbai.....then you are out of luck....25k budget wont fit 2600k......called primeabgb just now for pricing.....18k for 2600k....better increase your budget or settle for 2500k for 12k.


----------



## topgear (Nov 18, 2011)

Op's location is bangalore/hyderabad and SMC and Delta Peripherals are still selling core i7 2600k @ ~17k - so OP can get the cpu online


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 18, 2011)

OP has a strict budget of 25k so for now i7 is little out of budget if he need a gigabyte,asus or msi board...if hes ready to settle with intel board then it fits in the budget somehow...!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2011)

ico said:


> Asus P8Z68-V PRO + Intel i5-2500k. Exactly 25k.



Best combo in terms of value for money. 
But as OP will use his rig for 'video editing and adobe suite', i7-2600K is better option for him, and also I think he won't overclock his processor too much. So, Intel DZ68DB will suffice his purpose of computing.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 18, 2011)

As we're assuming that OP won't overclock then he can go for i7 2600 + Intel DH67CL combination. It will fit in his budget.

Intel Core i7 2600 @ 16K
Intel DH67CL-B3 @ 5.6K

Total 21.6K


----------



## topgear (Nov 19, 2011)

getting a K sku cpu makes more sense for it's OCbility and flexibility - with a good mobo+cooler more performance can be achieved from this and  - OP has good budget for the cpu so it's better to get 2600k by spending only 500-1000 bucks more -

for mobo he can get a P8H61-M LX for temporary use @ ~3.3k or get a quality Z68 mobo by spending around ~10k - but Op can only tell us if he is ready to spend a good amount for a quality mobo


----------



## mrcool63 (Nov 19, 2011)

as per your advice guyss chose a 2600k. 17k from smc.. board got a p8z68-v for 10.5k.. overshot my budget but as you guys said HT will help a lot in video editing..

how is the motherboard?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2011)

mrcool63, just let us know one thing 1st: Are you planning to overclock your Processor, i.e. running it to higher frequency than the default one?

If yes then only go for i7 2600K, else i7 2600.


----------



## mrcool63 (Nov 19, 2011)

planning on running it ocd at 4ghz 24/7..


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 19, 2011)

^^ Then you have chosen one of the best combo.

Hey, You will need a CPU cooler to run 2600K @ 4GHz 24/7.


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 19, 2011)

visit this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/142397-cpu-cooler-guide-sandy-bridge.html
I think it will be helpful


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2011)

for a 4Ghz ( Single Fan ) -4.5Ghz ( Dual Fan ) OC CM Hyper 212+ is more than enough


----------



## mrcool63 (Nov 21, 2011)

i have a noctua nh u12p se2. so that part is covered


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ then push the cpu to 4.5 Ghz or 4.8 Ghz - leap ahead


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 22, 2011)

mrcool63 said:


> i have a noctua nh u12p se2. so that part is covered



then you can safely OC upto 4.5GHz.


----------



## mrcool63 (Nov 22, 2011)

got the p8z68-v pro. now waiting for 2600k


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 22, 2011)

mrcool63 said:


> got the p8z68-v pro. now waiting for 2600k



Damages ????


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2011)

mrcool63 said:


> got the p8z68-v pro. now waiting for 2600k



congrats  where from will you get the cpu ??


----------



## mrcool63 (Nov 23, 2011)

got the motherboard from mumbai.. proccy from smc, delhi.. cost me 17.2k shipped motherboard  cost me around 13k shipped from hardwire.in. now the price has increased to 14.6k

i know this is not the right place but wanted to know which of these is the better overclocker,
gskill ripjaws x 1600mhz ---   F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL ---   *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231428
corsair vengeance 8gb LP 1600mhz? --- *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233196


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 23, 2011)

mrcool63 said:


> got the motherboard from mumbai.. proccy from smc, delhi.. cost me 17.2k shipped motherboard  cost me around 13k shipped from hardwire.in. now the price has increased to 14.6k
> 
> i know this is not the right place but wanted to know which of these is the better overclocker,
> gskill ripjaws x 1600mhz ---   F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL ---   Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL
> corsair vengeance 8gb LP 1600mhz? --- Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CML8GX3M2A1600C9B



Vengeance LP is the worst overclocker in the world. 

No Need to go for overclocking ram for Sandy Bridge: Read this:

*www.bit-tech.net/hardware/memory/2011/01/11/the-best-memory-for-sandy-bridge/
*www.overclock.net/t/1085715/overclocking-choosing-ram-for-sandybridge-and-others


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 23, 2011)

Gskill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL  is better choice.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 23, 2011)

Go with Gskill better. If you wanted speed get 2133mhz twice costly but no other go. But this ram is good enough from gskill.

By the what case you are going to use.


----------



## mrcool63 (Nov 23, 2011)

mostly video and photo editing.. might oc in spare time but proccy will run oc'd around 4-4.2ghz 24/7


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2011)

mrcool63 said:


> got the motherboard from mumbai.. proccy from smc, delhi.. cost me 17.2k shipped motherboard  cost me around 13k shipped from hardwire.in. now the price has increased to 14.6k
> 
> i know this is not the right place but wanted to know which of these is the better overclocker,
> gskill ripjaws x 1600mhz ---   F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL ---   Newegg.com - G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL
> corsair vengeance 8gb LP 1600mhz? --- Newegg.com - CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CML8GX3M2A1600C9B



great prices and you just got the mobo before another price hike - nice timing


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 24, 2011)

hdd prices increased due to fliid in thailand .....why are prices of mobos gone up ??


----------



## mrcool63 (Nov 24, 2011)

due to increase in dollar rate.. now 1 dollar is 52 rupees
Thats why was in a hurry to buy


----------



## mrcool63 (Nov 27, 2011)

guys after installing i am getting different temperatures for each core.. two idle at 28 degrees one is at 32 and other at 30.. also at load the hottest is atleast 3-5 degrees above  the other cores.. should i re-seat the heatsink?


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 27, 2011)

buddy get your title right....!
it doesn't matches your query

the heatsink have nothing to do with your uneven temps....it depends on the load your cpu is handling...simple check it out on the task manager,about the load on your proccy cores....!


----------



## mrcool63 (Nov 27, 2011)

dude the temps are at idle...at zero percent cpu usage.. when no load exists... thats why asking..


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ the the temps are under 70c then it's just fine - don't worry much about the uneven temps of the cores - this might be monitoring app limit or as _max_snyper_ has pointed they are not getting same workload at all times.


----------

